# How long till sales get going?



## MarcoWilding27 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi, I've just started my website seeling T-Shirts and was wondering how long it has taken people to start selling? From past experience how long has it taken you and can you reccommend any sites which can build up my traffic e.g. forums or blogs etc.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Marcus, it really depends on how much marketing and advertising you do (and how good your product is)

Some make sales the first day, some never make sales.

Here are some marketing tip threads that should help you. Be sure to read through them, as they answer many of the common questions you have about how to start, how to target, where you advertise, etc:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t1849.html

If you still have specific questions after reading through these threads, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Big Easy Tees (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for these tips. I've had my cafepress shop for about 7 months now, and only manged to sell about 10 shirts. Admittedly, I've slacked a bit on posting new designs, but I still need some help.


----------



## zainejaz (Oct 17, 2010)

MarcoWilding27 said:


> Hi, I've just started my website seeling T-Shirts and was wondering how long it has taken people to start selling? From past experience how long has it taken you and can you reccommend any sites which can build up my traffic e.g. forums or blogs etc.



Initially I started as a designer where I got list of contracts And before launching my official site I was in BReak even position!!! In very next month I was getting solid profit from ma market!
And you will derive traffic from this site 
Just google your main keyword including Forums Blogs at the end. And then back link (Introduce your business) on diffrent forums!!! 
I got team of SEOs And SEMS to handle my marketing campaigns!!! Just Pm me if you want them


----------



## youenvyme (Jun 21, 2009)

I would like them. I am getting started and should have my site up in the next few weeks. I am very motivated and would like to get working and selling as soon as possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to PM me any info you'd like!!!


----------



## ovidstylecloths (Oct 13, 2010)

Me too ovidstyleclothing.com i like your work.Every where to all your friends facebook .


----------



## Ingenuitee (Oct 19, 2010)

It has been about two months since I launch my online t-shirt site. I have not had any sales yet. I am now trying to get traffic to my site. I have started a Facebook group, a blog where I blog about t-shirts, participating in forums, free online advertisement (don't have a budget yet  ). I am also using Trafficswarm to drive traffic to my site. Hopefully my effort will bring in some sale.


----------

